# Lowering springs



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried any lowering kits such as Eibach Performance springs on their cars? 
How is the ride compared to the original suspension. I have a 91 SE suspension and it was great, now im thinking about lowering it an inch and using KYB GRII Struts, nothing drastic. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

get tokico struts rather than KYBs


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

But is the ride firmer or is it the same as the original setup?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

firmer .


----------

